# Freeway Find



## barry richardson (Mar 2, 2018)

In keeping with my habit of always keeping my head on a swivel when I'm driving around, I spotted some fresh chunks off the edge of the I-10 freeway near where I live. It appears they took out some trees along the right-of-way fence. Several were Desert Ironwood. Looks like they used one of those machines that chew up the trees right on the spot. Some chunks were left that I assume were too big for the machine. Unfortunately, they were too big for me too. A two man job at a minimum to get them in my pick-up. I will be back with another guy, or my chainsaw, did manage to pick up a couple of smaller pieces though. Here is an example. Green DIW is very heavy, I estimate this piece weighs around 300 lbs. I will most likely keep most of it for myself for large turnings....

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Tony (Mar 2, 2018)

Awesome find Barry! Tony


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 2, 2018)

Congrats! Great snag!!! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 2, 2018)

I saw a cedar tree somebody cut down...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 3, 2018)

Oh so fine, should be well worth the effort


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 7, 2018)

So I went back a couple of days ago with my chainsaw, cut the wood into manageable pieces. Just about to wrap things up when I look up and see a state trooper pulled over and walking toward me. I figured he would tell me I was breaking some sort of law. Turns out some passer by had reported that I was stealing cactus off the right-of-way. Arizonans are very protective of their cactus lol. When I explained/and he saw, that I was collecting chunks of wood left by the tree crew, he called ADOT to see if there was a problem with it, turns out there isn't and he wished me a good day! He also gave me a tip that there was a lot more tree clearing going on father west on the freeway.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 9


----------



## rob3232 (Mar 7, 2018)

That’s cool and good to know. Heading out that way for a family get together. Probably too far for a hookup but we’re heading to green valley. It would be great to see some of your work if it is in that area.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 7, 2018)

rob3232 said:


> That’s cool and good to know. Heading out that way for a family get together. Probably too far for a hookup but we’re heading to green valley. It would be great to see some of your work if it is in that area.


Flying or driving?


----------



## rob3232 (Mar 8, 2018)

We’re flying into Tucson.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 8, 2018)

rob3232 said:


> We’re flying into Tucson.


Yea, will be hard to hook up unless you want to make a 2 hour road trip. Enjoy the weather!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 8, 2018)

Good for you Barry,
Most of us would have been put in the back of the car, getting that one call, paying the impound fees, paying the fines and lying about never doing it again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 8, 2018)

Mr. Peet said:


> Good for you Barry,
> Most of us would have been put in the back of the car, getting that one call, paying the impound fees, paying the fines and lying about never doing it again.


That's kinda what I was expecting! Ha ha


----------



## justallan (Mar 8, 2018)

Good score!
I'm betting you were sweating a little seeing the cop.
In a bunch of states and definitely on any federal land it's technically illegal to pick up ANYTHING, including friggin' rocks.
Sounds like you have some decent cops left down there.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Az Turnings (Apr 5, 2018)

Where on i-10  might have to make a quick trip! Lol sweet find!!


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 5, 2018)

@Az Turnings The guy told me they were clearing trees from Verrado Way west for quite a few miles. What I got was all green. I cut a bunch up into chunks, I see lots of cracks in it now, hopefully I can salvage some of it. I turned some hollow forms from it too. They seem to be doing fine...

Reactions: Like 2


----------

